# Interesting Article on Antidepressants



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

I posted this on the news & abstracts forum as well: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=10;t=000741 The information in this article explains why for some of us antidepressants seem to help for a while but then they appear to lose their effectiveness.In any event, they attach to hormone receptors in our bodies and prevent us from being able to utilize our bodies' own natural hormones.Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Thanks for posting this and explaning in English. I've never been able to get people to understand how these meds work! It should help to de-mystify the whole issue - sometimes anti-depressants are given for a brief period until the bodies reources are btter developed. Use of antidepressants in ibs might be a good question for Dr. D.tom


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

Assume you're referring to Dr. Drossman? Well... June 10th is the UNC brain and IBS chat. I'll be there and I'll probably bring this up.Evie


----------

